# Could you use the ZooZone Large cage for a hamster?



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello,
I've got a fairly decent sized cage now but have spent a fair amount on toys that he can only play with when in his 'play area' but thought about getting a bigger cage for him so he has more than just a wheel and tube when I'm asleep (and he's running like mad on his wheel - so I'm not asleep. )

I like the look of the ZooZone large cage, but it's designed for Guinea Pigs and Rabbits, I think the only fault is the large bar seperation at the top which could let him escape. 
Does any use this cage for their hammies? Is the water bottle at a ok hight?

Thanks,
Andy.


----------



## Jenna123 (Nov 21, 2008)

i wouldnt, your better of getting a proper hamster cage. i got my hamster murphy a new cage and its very big, there are lots of different tpes out there. the proper hamster cages also have levels and ladders so make it more interesting. also on that zoo cage the side is a lot of plastic so you wouldnt be able to see him/her and they cant climb up the side, which is my hammys fav game! hope this helps, maybe get guinea-pig for that one, ive got 2 in a cage like that, they are now very friendly!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

That cage would not be worth buying as thier is a very high chance of bart  getting out and you would have wastesd your money....

it depends on how much you are willing to spend

but i have a few suggestions (if u live in the uk)

Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Exercise Dome: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus
^^^ 
That is a very big cage it is v. nice and spacious (i have this myself) and lots of room for toys and wheels Etc.

Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Big 1: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus
^^^^
That cage is bigger (and more expensive) than the one on ebay , its suitible for dwarf rabbits AND hamster because its bar spacing is suitible for dwar hammies.

their is loads of Great cages on zooplus. i would recomend them to anyone!!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I also recommend a large aquarium, 30 gallons or bigger. Or you could construct a bin cage.


----------

